# Does anyone have ASMR reactions?



## ineedtopunchsomeone (Jul 15, 2012)

jhgh


----------



## theconstant10 (Feb 7, 2010)

I don'r get it with sounds but certain ways of touching my back or the sensation of air on it sometimes does it


----------



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

Yes, I've always had this response! They even have dedicated ASMR trigger videos on Youtube now.


----------



## Mlochail (Jul 11, 2012)

Just a while ago at work I needed to wait for something half an hour but my shift was already over. So I sat down in the shop and watched the girl whom had to work in the shop. I looked at her hands as she was working and that relaxes me everytime, it gives this weird feeling in my head. I don't know if that is ASMR but it sure feels good.


----------



## ineedtopunchsomeone (Jul 15, 2012)

^That is exactly what ASMR is!


----------



## Mlochail (Jul 11, 2012)

ineedtopunchsomeone said:


> ^That is exactly what ASMR is!


Oh it is? Cool =)


----------



## Fear Goggles (Dec 18, 2011)

Yes, I also experience ASMR. I first became aware of the term a couple of years ago, and thought it was some rare phenomenon that only a privileged few had the capacity to experience, but as time has passed and I've watched the rise of the "ASMR Community" on youtube, I am now convinced that everyone has the potential to experience this phenomenon. It's closely related to the "Frisson" reaction that we are all familiar with. After doing some research and asking around; I've noticed a correlation between sensitive introverted types and the ASMR response. I'm not suggesting that there's a causal link, it's merely an observation I've made which I found intriguing.

My initial theory upon learning about this phenomenon was that it was a kind of reward response. For the most part it's activated by stimuli involving close personal attention or intricate work, which to me, appear to be gateways to the soul so to speak. What I mean by this is; ASMR triggers involve actions which seem to reflect personality which is usually reserved for those who are close to the person creating the trigger. For example, watching somebody apply make-up in a meticulous manner with unique precision is something we do not encounter in day to day life. It is something very personal. So to me the ASMR response is a reward for gaining access to otherwise private activities, and acts as a motivator to get to know that person better. I myself find that after experiencing an ASMR event I feel myself becoming attracted to the person who triggered it. (whether it be a platonic attraction or a sexual one). This suggests that a release of the chemicals; serotonin and oxytocin are key to the ASMR experience.

I propose that we are all capable of experiencing the wondrous sensation that is the "autonomous sensory meridian response", just that it comes easier to those of us with a more sympathetic and sensitive nature.

This phenomenon seems to be gaining in popularity quite rapidly now and more people are inquiring about it's biological function. Hopefully with a little more time; researchers will pick up the subject and investigate it with scientific vigour.

Out of curiously, what are your earliest memories of ASMR? Mine personally is being about 6 years old and laying my head flat against my classroom desk and listening to the scratching of my classmates' pencils against paper. I didn't really understand what I was experiencing, and I didn't question it. I just presumed everybody felt this way when they listened to pencils drawing on paper.


----------



## Miss Julietta (Sep 28, 2012)

Yes, and I was so happy to find a definition to what this feeling I experienced was...even if it's not exactly backed by extensive scientific research. 

However, when I've tried to explain it to other people, I usually get a raised eyebrow and confused look, so I've stopped trying to find out if other people I know experience asmr. I just stick to my favorite youtube videos and regard it as one of my guilty pleasures that I don't share with other people. 

It doesn't help my social anxiety at all, but definitely helps lull me off to sleep at night.


----------

